# Форум на русском языке  > VirusDetector - Бесплатный онлайн-сервис проверки компьютера  >  Карантин B6999696D1CD9D968B83B3FFB6E82537 [not-a-virus:RiskTool.Win32.HackKMS.g
 > ]

## CyberHelper

Карантин успешно загружен.
MD5 карантина: B6999696D1CD9D968B83B3FFB6E82537 
Размер в байтах: 494915

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## CyberHelper

Анализ карантина успешно завершен
Результаты анализа доступны по ссылке
Краткая статистика:
Общее количество файлов:3, в том числе:
 безопасные:1
 вредоносные:0
 подозрительные:0

----------


## CyberHelper

Выполнено важное уточнение результатов анализа
Результаты анализа доступны по ссылке
Краткая статистика:
Общее количество файлов:3, в том числе:
 безопасные:2
 вредоносные:1
 подозрительные:0
В карантине обнаружены вредоносные объекты.
Рекомендуется *создать тему в разделе "Помогите" в соответствии с инструкцией* для дополнительного обследования ПК

----------

